# For those of you that STUDIO FIX FLUID gave break-outs too... click here!



## blindpassion (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey all
*For those of you that studio fix fluid has given breakouts to,*
*which foundation, (mac or otherwise) did you find that hasn't given you any troubles?*

So I L O V E studio fix fluid, but I have acne prone skin and I definitely find it breaks me out, so I dont use it everyday.

So for anyone who had issues with SFF, what have you found that doesnt upset your skin?

Thanks everyone <3


----------



## JoeyEmma (Jul 4, 2008)

I used to love the old SFF but the new one is evil.

At the moment I am using Elizabeth Arden Double Wear Light during the week (spent £22/ $43 on it and not 100% sure about the colour match so am not wasting it and am using it up for work)

At the weekends or going out I use Make Up For Ever Matt Velvet + which I LOVE!! I am using it sparingly as it cost me 31euros ($49!!) and its a nightmare to track down in the UK. 

I tried Revlon Colourstay and that broke me out really bad.


----------



## damsel (Jul 4, 2008)

i use studio fix concealer on my trouble spots then buff in mineralize satinfinish natural with the 182.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 4, 2008)

I use the mineralized satinfinish liquid. and I have had NO problems with it, after using it every day for a month.


----------



## Kiseki (Jul 4, 2008)

If you like Studio Fix Fluid, then use Estée Lauder Double Wear Light (fluid), it gives light to medium coverage.

Alternatively, Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation (not as matte as SFF but great coverage and super natural); SK-II's Signs Transform (Cream to Powder, medium coverage) or By Terry's Stick Densiliss (stick foundation, semi-matte, must set with Powder) or Make Up For Ever's Mat Velvet + (Fluid, medium to almost full-coverage).

I have used all of those and never broke out, while SFF broke me out.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 4, 2008)

Okay this is a bit different. I tried it twice and ended up getting breakouts both times but for some reason tried it again months later and my skin is completely fine with it. I don't know what happened but I don't have acne prone skin. MUFE's mat velvet + is similar to SFF and I use it and love it. Never had a problem with any of MUFE's foundations.


----------



## amoona (Jul 4, 2008)

I never broke out from any MAC foundations but MUFE foundations are gorgeous. I use the Liquid Lift but I have normal to dry skin.

If there's something breaking you out I always recommed to see your doctor and find out what in the foundation you are reacting to so you can stay away from it.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Jul 4, 2008)

If liquid foundations break you out it is likely because they are not being cleaned off of your skin properly.  

You need a heavy oil based make up remover/cleanser to remove the build up of oils from your pores.  Ponds cold cream is an excellent makeup remover.  Everyone should try it before giving up on their favorite liquid foundations!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enjoybeingagirl* 

 
_If liquid foundations break you out it is likely because they are not being cleaned off of your skin properly. 

You need a heavy oil based make up remover/cleanser to remove the build up of oils from your pores. Ponds cold cream is an excellent makeup remover. Everyone should try it before giving up on their favorite liquid foundations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the suggestion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I have a religiously intense skin care rountine that I do twice a day.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enjoybeingagirl* 

 
_If liquid foundations break you out it is likely because they are not being cleaned off of your skin properly. 

You need a heavy oil based make up remover/cleanser to remove the build up of oils from your pores. Ponds cold cream is an excellent makeup remover. Everyone should try it before giving up on their favorite liquid foundations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Studio Fix is bad for your skin simply because of  all  the extra fillers they put into it, so it really dosen't matter how well you take care of your skin, no one should wear it on a regular basis and if you do, you shouldn't wear it for over a year, etc, or you're skin will shows signs of it being unhealthy, which no one wants.

If you can't put the SF down, apply a diffrent  liquid foundation first, then buff it with the SF powder to give it that matte look.

Hyper Real is a great foundation, but if you have problems with studio fix, then you might have problem with all MAC foundations.

Mineral foundation is great(BE), but they don't tell you that it makes your skin oily throughout the day, but in the long run, it makes your bare skin look so much better.
I wore Sheer Cover for a while, and it works wonderful, I still use their concealer sometimes.

Since my skin is prone to break outs if I don't treat it right, half way thru the day I use ponds make up removing whipes and re apply my foundation and face make up.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroSOUL* 

 
_Mineral foundation is great(BE), but they don't tell you that it makes your skin oily throughout the day, but in the long run, it makes your bare skin look so much better._

 
In general I agree with you about mineral makeup but for me personally after using mineral makeup for 3 years my skin was becoming increasingly sensitive and reactive. I tried Jane Iredale, Bare Escentuals, and Everyday Minerals I have been using Studio Fix Powder for 4 months without any breakouts and I just started using Studio Fix Fluid because I wanted more coverage. However, My skin is not break out prone though. It is just dry and sensitive.

As far as the correct cleanser to remove liquid foundations - that is just a general suggestion that many people probably don't realize. The majority of people don't even wash their faces regularly! 

Sorry to the OP for hijacking the thread


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 5, 2008)

I love SFF, but there are times when I do get breakouts, just along one side of my jaw though. I thought maybe it was my phone, but I wear a headset that I wipe with alcohol swabs everyday.
When I ran out of SFF in May, I tried Mineralize Satinfinish and love it. No breakouts and I use concealer, Mineralize Satinfinish and Mineralize Skinfinish Natural over top, buffed on with my Sephora bronzer brush.
It's a shame with breakouts though and SFF, because I find it has EXCELLENT coverage.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enjoybeingagirl* 

 
_In general I agree with you about mineral makeup but for me personally after using mineral makeup for 3 years my skin was becoming increasingly sensitive and reactive. I tried Jane Iredale, Bare Escentuals, and Everyday Minerals I have been using Studio Fix Powder for 4 months without any breakouts and I just started using Studio Fix Fluid because I wanted more coverage. However, My skin is not break out prone though. It is just dry and sensitive._

 
While working at a MAC store, I learned about all the extra fillers in it. sounds like your skin can handle it, but I didn't start to have breakouts untill I was using for a year+
 I love SF, it's my favorite MAC foundation due to the Matte effect it gives you, however, it's "made" with too much extras in it.
MAC artists generally reccomend it for people who have oily skin, because it dosen't get as oily as the other foundations, but in the end, it's the oily skin that reacts so badly to it.

A good way to matte down other MAC foundations is to use Fix+ before you apply, and use MAC's Matte Cream on top on your foundation.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 5, 2008)

aeroSOUL--so SFF is bad for your skin with all the fillers? Yikes. I have hyperreal in nw100 but they have discontinued it so I don't know what else to look at.

What do you mean about your skin looking bad? would your skin itself look worse or is it just breakout possibilities? (sorry if I'm slow!)

Argh this whole foundation thing has me majorly confused 

Thanks to the Blindpassion for starting this thread!~ 

I think next I'll try mineralize satinfinish. or just try mufe. lol it feels like such a chore trying to find a foundation!

edit: aeroSOUL--you said hyperreal is great, what is your opinion on mineralize satinfinish? thanks in advance!!!


----------



## anshu7 (Jul 6, 2008)

everyday minerals + mac fix+ = studio fix fluid


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 6, 2008)

I think what I'm going to do is take some of your reccs
and go get foundation samples from them
and try them and see what I think.

Thankyou all so much
everyone please check back here for more info, I know this is a problem for some people so maybe we can find something that helps us all


----------



## goink (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_aeroSOUL--so SFF is bad for your skin with all the fillers? Yikes. I have hyperreal in nw100 but they have discontinued it so I don't know what else to look at.

What do you mean about your skin looking bad? would your skin itself look worse or is it just breakout possibilities? (sorry if I'm slow!)_

 
I think aerosoul meant Studio Fix powder.


----------

